# Renting a house privately (without an agent) in Barcelona



## Canadian with Labrador (May 16, 2014)

Is there a news/classified website for Barcelona on which owners advertise when they rent property? I'm looking for a place for me and my dog starting September (will be in Barcelona doing a PhD for 3 years). Have seen many agency websites, but they all charge at least 1 month's rent as a fee! Is this normal? Are there other options?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Canadian with Labrador said:


> Is there a news/classified website for Barcelona on which owners advertise when they rent property? I'm looking for a place for me and my dog starting September (will be in Barcelona doing a PhD for 3 years). Have seen many agency websites, but they all charge at least 1 month's rent as a fee! Is this normal? Are there other options?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


have a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there's a section about renting with links to several such websites

I rent directly from the owner myself 

it's normal for agents to charge some commission from either the owner or the tenant - sometimes both!


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Everyone I know here who has a long term contract has rented directly from the landlord. There are reputable agencies, but you have to be careful. 
As far as internet sites, try Loquo.


----------



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

We are currently going through this process in Barcelona, and hopefully fingers crossed we have found something through a "particular".

I certainly wasn't happy paying an agency over 1000E for the privilege but I think this charge is common in Spain.

Have a look at the following websites, some you can search on rentals only through particular :

Spain Real Estate. Apartments barcelona, House Barcelona, Spanish Property Website – habitaclia.com

Pisos en alquiler en España, Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com

fotocasa.es - sale rent flats madrid, barclona houses homes

idealista.com - homes for rent and sale. Free adverts


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

A friend of mine was looking to rent a flat from a particular. He eventually got a place but it wasn't easy as most places are rented through agencies.


----------

